# Basque: dantza egitera goaz Cervantes



## Castaña

*¿Cual idioma es? "dantza egitera goaz Cervantes"*

Malagan, El Caserio Zarzuelan dantza egitera goaz Cervantes antzokira eta hotel honetan izango gara 2007ko ekainaren 6tik 11ra.

Encontré este orazion en una pagina del red que trata de Malaga etc.


Moderation note:
Please include your question both in the title and the post itself.  Thread titles may be edited for redefining the scope of the thread, correcting typos and other reasons to make the thread more searchable and poster-friendly.  It is, therefore, important for the original question to remain unchanged in the main body of the post.


----------



## allende

a mi me suena a euskera (del País Vasco)


----------



## lazarus78

sí, es euskera 100%, pero lo que significa no tengo ni idea


----------



## illerdi

Sí, la oración está en euskera y significa:

En Málaga, vamos a bailar El Caserio en Zarzuela en el teatro Cervantes y estaremos en este hotel del 6 al 11 de junio del 2007.

Aunque la primera parte "*Malagan, El Caserio Zarzuelan..."* no me queda muy claro. Creo que no está muy bien expresado...


----------



## Castaña

Gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------

